# Post your favorite Super Bowl 2011 commercial



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

[YOUTUBEHD]R55e-uHQna0[/YOUTUBEHD]


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

The game hasn't happened yet, but I automatically vote *against *any commercial with that dumb talking baby.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Mine won't be shown until after the game, when Ben is saying his is going to Disney World.

But the one Chris posted... Is FANTASTIC


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

This one from last year was my favorite and will be hard to top.


----------



## Whammer1249 (Nov 29, 2010)

Anything with Danica Patrick gets my vote!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Any commercial with hot women


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Bet that one wins first place in the voting...*


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> *Bet that one wins first place in the voting...*


That is classic


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

n3ntj said:


> The game hasn't happened yet, but I automatically vote *against *any commercial with that dumb talking baby.


I agree. Those things creep me out.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

"All the ads" on YouTube ...
http://www.youtube.com/user/adblitz?feature=ticker

In no particular order ... ads I liked more than others (although it was a good year):
Budweiser 'Wild West' (A bit silly)
Bud Light - Dog Sitter (Lighter than silly)
CarMax - Kid In A Candy Store (Clever)
Miss Evelyn - Chevy Camaro (Inside the mind of an add writer)
Chrysler Eminem Super Bowl Commercial - Imported From Detroit (Made in America - a nice long form ad)
Tommy - Chevy Silverado (a lot of scenes)
Groupon - Tibet (and others for them ... stars giving the "for a cause" lead in then there is a flip to "I got a great deal")
2011 Hyundai Sonata Hybrid: Anachronistic City (Nice flashback tech)
SNICKERS - "Logging" (Betty White's ad remade)
DORITOS® - HOUSE SITTING - Crash The Super Bowl 2011 Winner (Grandpa!)

And my favorite two:
*Bridgestone - Carma*
[YOUTUBEHD]EBUcG7xZB-g[/YOUTUBEHD]
He's got your back.

*McDonalds - Proud Papa*
[YOUTUBEHD]5ZdALTZ6aA8[/YOUTUBEHD]
Always an extra fry.
(Apparently 9 months old but it was aired during the Superbowl and was good.)

There were a lot of other decent commercials as well ... but those were the ones that stuck out to me.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I still think the Darth Vader VW commercial was the best, with the Snickers log-thumping of Rosanne second.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Right off... I'm with Chris Blount, the Vader baby was my favorite, and as usual I simply wish E*TRADE would go away.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I liked the Doritos commercial where the guy neglected the roomies plant and fish, then used the DOritos to resurrect them...and the ashes.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I thought they all pretty much stunk this year. A few of them were OK.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

The one time of the year we actually watch commercials! :lol:


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBEHD]CihSmpM-4ww[/YOUTUBEHD]


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

The irony of this thread is the mammoth effort many of us put into AVOIDING commercials on a year round basis and come the Stuperbowl we do the opposite.

Which kind of makes the point that if advertisers put the same effort year round into the ads that they create for the Stuperbowl, i.e. make them fun and entertaining, and kept them to a reasonable commercial break, all of this time shifting might never have happened.

People will watch a commercial... if it is fun and entertaining and not annoying, which some ad firms think making a commercial annoying is the way to make an impression.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

kokishin said:


> Justin Bieber and Ozzy Osborne


It seems like Bieber was everywhere this last week!
Favorite lines: "What's a Bieber?" "Looks like a girl." In a commercial he is in.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The two favorites in our household were the two James Long posted plus the promo of "House" by Fox, a parody on the old "Mean Joe Green" Coke commercial which I can't find on YouTube so here's an article with the video as well as the original commercial video.

Also, Fox's Super Bowl promo commercial (posted here) has me salivating over their new upcoming fall show "Terra Nova"


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Here's a thing on the Vader, Max Page. They are right, he does look a bit like a 6 year old Mark Hamill. He has a pacemaker, but they say he lives an otherwise normal life.

http://www.examiner.com/young-adult...-page-mini-luke-skywalker-has-own-force-video


----------



## ronton3 (Mar 15, 2006)

I saw the kid this morning on tv he is cute. I rarely laugh at anything, but for some reason when he spins toward the house, after the VW starts I always do. Yea Darth Vader Jr. ron


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

ronton3 said:


> I saw the kid this morning on tv he is cute. I rarely laugh at anything, but for some reason when he spins toward the house, after the VW starts I always do. Yea Darth Vader Jr. ron


I think my favorite part is when he is following the poor dog around.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

James Long said:


> It seems like Bieber was everywhere this last week!
> Favorite lines: "What's a Bieber?" "Looks like a girl." In a commercial he is in.


The funniest part of that one was that it was Bieber that said "Looks like a girl." did not notice it was him dressed up as an older man with a beard until a coworker pointed it out and I rewatched it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

phrelin said:


> ... the promo of "House" by Fox, a parody on the old "Mean Joe Green" Coke commercial ...


Yep ... that was good.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

My vote: Vader Baby


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

One other thing - if you produce a nice commercial DON'T RUN IT A BAZILLION TIMES PER DAY.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

n3ntj said:


> I thought they all pretty much stunk this year.


+1
This had to be the worst year for Super Bowl Ad's. I thought Coca-Cola had some of their worst ads in years. About the only good ad was the snickers ad where Roseanne got smacked with the log (only problem was it missed her face) :lol:


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I liked the Chrysler ad focusing on Detroit.


----------

